# p2np to amphetamine via Raney Nickel + formic acid



## TotalSynthesis (Oct 7, 2022)

does anybody have some experience with this reduction and can maybe give some advice:

https://erowid.org/archive/rhodium/chemistry/cth.nitro2amine.rani-hcooh.html

I have some Raney Nickel available and will give it a try these days


----------

